# Welche Komponenten brauch ich zum Recording?



## jazzzone66 (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen Laptop der nur ein Microphoneingang und einen Lineout hat. Ich habe außerdem ein Yamaha Pack (Verstärker und Mischpult in einem). Ich habe vor die Musik aus dem Monitorausgang aufzunehmen. Welche Gerät muss ich noch dazwischen schließen, damit ich sehr gute Qualität im Laptop empfange? Ein TERRATEC Phase 26? 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Danke

MFG

Jazzzone66


----------



## Gahan (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Es kommt darauf an, wie professionell es werden soll und wieviel Geld Du für eine Audiokarte ausgeben möchtest.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (22. Mai 2006)

Ich empfehle inzwischen Terratec nicht mehr, der Preis macht die Probleme nicht mehr
wett, die man bei der Nutzung hat.

Wenn Du Firewire an deinem Lappi hast, würde ich von USB absehen.

Die Auswahl an USB-Geräten ist riesig. Und die Meinung eines USB-SK-Nutzers
kann meine auch aufheben 

Bestell Dir doch für lau den Katalog bei http://www.sound-and-drumland.de, da hast Du eine
große Auswahl und kannst vergleichen.

mfg chmee


----------



## jazzzone66 (22. Mai 2006)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Ich habe vor max. 200 € auszugeben. Oder sollte man mehr investieren? Die Aufnahmequalität sollte schon fast CD Qualität erreichen. Ich habe natürlich Firewire an meinem Laptop. 

Ich werde mir den Prospekt bestellen. Danke!


Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Geräte mit Firewire empfehlen?


Danke für die netten Tipps und Antworten

MFG

Jazzzone66


----------



## chmee (22. Mai 2006)

CD-Qualität erreicht jede SK über 50EUR ! Das Abmischen wird über die Qualität
entscheiden, Logischerweise auch die Mikrofonierung.

-- Laß Dich nicht von irgendwelchen Gamersoundkarten-Werbesprüchen einlullen --
Von wegen "Geiler Sound" und so !

Wichtiger sind Dinge wie symmetrische Anschlüsse, ASIO, Latenz, Bitrate und Frequenz etc..


mfg chmee


----------



## jazzzone66 (22. Mai 2006)

ok.

Kannst du mir da mal ein Paar Eigenschaften nennen die mind. drinn sein müssen oder empfehlenswert sind?

Danke


MFG

Jazzzone66


----------



## chmee (22. Mai 2006)

ASIO-Treiber ist ne tolle Sache, wird grundsätzlich in jedem professionellen Audio-Programm
als Audio-Schnittstelle benutzt, mit minimalen Latenzen, besserer Ansprache etc..

Wenn Dein Yamaha-Power-Mixer symmetrische Out-Anschlüsse hat ( XLR oder symmetrische Klinke),
sollte die Erhöhung des Rausch/Nutzsignalabstands von 14dB auch genutzt werden.

Inzwischen sind 96KHz und 24Bit Alltag, man dankt es der Hardware bei der Nachbearbeitung.

Für Dich könnten folgende Geräte interessant sein:
M-Audio Firewire-Audiophile oder Firewire-Solo
Presonus Inspire 1394
Yamaha Go44
etc..

Auch Terratec hat die Phase 24FW im Angebot, Du kannst sie mal ausprobieren. Ist für den
Preis absolut in Ordnung. Ich habe lange mit Terratec-SKs gearbeitet, aber da ist ein fader
Beigeschmack geblieben. Inzwischen habe ich eine ESI-Karte und alle Problemchen von
früher sind wie weggeblasen, als wären sie nie dagewesen.

mfg chmee


----------



## jazzzone66 (22. Mai 2006)

Wie erkenne ich den Output XLR und was ist symmetrische Klinke? 

Ist das ein Klinkekabel mit zwei Ringen? Das ist doch Stereo oder?


MFG

Jazzzone66


----------



## chmee (23. Mai 2006)

Wird gemeinhin als Stereokabel benutzt, richtig.
Aber im Studiobereich benutzt man 2 Signaladern und eine Masse, eine
Signalader ist in der Phase um 180° gedreht, so dass Störeinstreuungen
eine kleinere Wirkung haben.

Dafür wird entweder XLR oder eine "Stereo"-Klinke verwendet.

XLR findet man grundsätzlich am Mikrofon, ist aber auch an vielen 
anderen professionellen Geräten als Ein/Ausgang zu finden.

Ob Deine Monitorausgänge symmetrisch sind, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Bedienungsanleitung !

mfg chmee


----------

